# Staples-brand #84 Rubberbands



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was at Staples today with my wife (it's like Toys 'R Us to her since she's a teacher) and picked up a bag of #84 rubberbands. These are 7" long when cut and 1/2" wide. I thought they might make good plinker bands. I got a smallish bag of them for $3.50

I tied a set up just now and took a few shots out the back door. I think I may have wasted my money. These may be the slowest bands of any type that I've ever shot. Based on past experience with Staples brand bands I shouldn't be suprised. They just have no snap to them at all. If I could get this size in the same formula as Alliance Sterlings then they would be some rockin' bands but as they are I'm pretty sure they're a dud.

Live and learn.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, MJ ... I am just like you. I cannot resist trying new bands. Such a small amount of money is never wasted ... now you know one more thing NOT to use! My experience is like yours ... the Staples house brands are just not as snappy as Alliance. I think they are low in latex. Thanks for your report.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been rocking some #84's for the past few days with my normal gobstopper ammo and have been loving them.

I dont know what brand they are but I think they are staples. I went out of my way to get alliance 107's...

I would love to compare.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the #84s hate cold weather . i have them on a natural plinker and shoot paint balls out of it with no problem . sends dogs a running , cats a scattering and birds a flying . they good for up to about 30 to 40 feet . chain them . ammo weight is to be considered also .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks M_J... I agree with Charles.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got a new sack of Staples #84's and put on a set tonight and they are different than the ones I just broke, which came from a box I bought 6 months ago...

Best adjective I can think of is "flat". and dont elongate nearly as much as the others. I have a box of Alliance Sterling's on the way... I am hoping that they will be better.

Alliance also make something called "Pale Crepe Gold" ... anyone tried these?

Is there anything "better" than Alliance?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

General concensus is that Alliance Golds are the suck.
The only other bands that have a good reputation are from Sparco, but I believe most testing has found these to underperform Alliance Sterlings as well


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Got my Alliance Sterling #84's in yesterday...

They feel totally different than the Staples brand. Much more elongation, lighter, and more consistent (there are bulges and "seams" on the staples ones). It seems like there is more power and accuracy in the longer draw of the Alliance's for the way I shoot.

I like shooting the Sterlings more, but lets see if they are as durable as the Staples. The Staples set I put on last week are still going with 300-500 shots on them. Bottom line is... I was having a good time shooting the Staples brand, but I prefer these.

Heres an elongation comparison (singles) its about 5 inches longer draw for the Alliance:

Staples #84 (6.25 inch pouch to fork)










Alliance Sterling #84 (6.25 inch pouch to fork)


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

84's on PFS tearing at pouch after about 50 shots. Jeeez ... I'm only shooting gobstoppers. Happening a number of times at same pouch/band side. Most all shots short draw anchor point from chest. The tears I think happened when I attempt longer draws to chin and I sometimes hear rip. I guess, there is a difference in rubber band qualities! These were Staples house brand. With tfolding rubber band, attaching to pouch, then tying, it seems to stiffen at connection and not as stretchy. 108's on other my SS also seem stiffer at pouch connection because of the folded layers. The regular cut latex band or tbg much more stretchy even after folding compared to rubber bands. Staple 84s only cost around $3.00 ... cheap. I'll use them up & I'll get plenty of practice with my 'constrictor knots' replacing bands & tying pouches! :lol:





  








pouch band rip 84s r. bands




__
ZorroSlinger


__
Mar 26, 2013


__
1


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Correct Mr if I'm wrong, but this sort of latex requires a heavier projectile than a gob stopper, hence the early tearing? Just an idea.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooh, they were the staples band, never mind!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

84s, 1/2"wide by .030" thick. Jakerock, a Gobstopper ammo user-practioner, recommends these rubber bands for the candy ammo. I see that he got the Alliance brand #84s. Don't know if he's getting more longevity compared to Staples bands. I may also have to try another band to pouch tie method, to maybe reduce band tearing of the lesser quality Staples brand.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Jakerock, I was wondering if you have come to any conclusions about Alliance 84s versus Staples house brands. Does Alliance 84s perform better than the Staples brand and how is longevity/durability? I unfortunately have a few small bags of #84 Staples brand and I'm using them up before I buy anymore. Disappointed that they wear or snap real quick on me and I'm only shooting gobstoppers with the 84s!

If I restock with Alliance 84s, the minimum purchase is 1 pound box (that's a lot of rubber bands!) and any recommendation if I should get them.



Jakerock said:


> Got my Alliance Sterling #84's in yesterday...
> 
> They feel totally different than the Staples brand. Much more elongation, lighter, and more consistent (there are bulges and "seams" on the staples ones). It seems like there is more power and accuracy in the longer draw of the Alliance's for the way I shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

My conclusion is: they both work great, but alliance are higher quality, longer lasting, more expensive, and not available locally.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

That was fast reply! Also could be inconsistent quality of house brand. Some 84s band pairs seem to last longer and also I recently stopped using string ties at pouch (sometimes bands snaps at pouch string ties). For gobstopper setup, now using all rubber band ties at fork/pouch. As you stated, the 84's seem just right for gobstoppers and they kind of work for bbs (I pull lighter) or 1/4" steel.

Thanks for followup feedback!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

what about the wide alliance #94s? sterling.


----------

